# MTU Router Einstellung mit PPTP

## koschi

Hallo zusammen, 

ich versuche gerade herauszufinden was die optimale MTU Einstellung meines Routers (D-Link DIR-615) wenn ich mich in meinen VPN per PPTP einwähle. 

Anbei meine "Tests":

1. Szenario:

Router MTU für PPPoE Einwahl: 1492

```
$ ping -c 5 -s 1464 www.google.com

PING www.google.com (173.194.72.147) 1464(1492) bytes of data.

72 bytes from tf-in-f147.1e100.net (173.194.72.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 (truncated)

72 bytes from tf-in-f147.1e100.net (173.194.72.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 (truncated)

72 bytes from tf-in-f147.1e100.net (173.194.72.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 (truncated)

72 bytes from tf-in-f147.1e100.net (173.194.72.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=47 (truncated)

72 bytes from tf-in-f147.1e100.net (173.194.72.147): icmp_seq=5 ttl=47 (truncated)

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 91.172/93.956/103.720/4.890 ms
```

 geht durch

2. Szenario:

Router MTU für PPPoE Einwahl: 1492

VPN eingewählt (ppp0 MTU: 1400)

```
$ ping -c 5 -s 1464 www.google.com

PING www.google.com (74.125.129.103) 1464(1492) bytes of data.

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4000ms
```

 geht nicht durch

```
$ ping -c 5 -s 1372 www.google.com

PING www.google.com (74.125.129.147) 1372(1400) bytes of data.

72 bytes from pd-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.129.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 (truncated)

72 bytes from pd-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.129.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 (truncated)

72 bytes from pd-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.129.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 (truncated)

72 bytes from pd-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.129.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=49 (truncated)

72 bytes from pd-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.129.147): icmp_seq=5 ttl=49 (truncated)

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 207.790/208.451/209.163/0.651 ms
```

 geht durch

Was sollte ich denn bei meinem Router nun einstellen? 1372 oder 1492? 

Bei MTU 1372 ist die Verbindung deutlich stabiler (Einwahl, etc.). Mir ist auch noch unklar wo ich die Einstellung vornehmen muss. Am Router oder meinem Rechner selbst? 

Danke!

----------

## syn0ptik

> ping -c 5 -s 1464 www.google.com

Mit MTU 1400 du gebrauch gross mtu im ping oder ping burge DF flag fur icmp header.

Ich bin gebrauht dein ping mit mtu 1400.

```
ping -c 5 -s 1464 www.google.com

PING www.google.com (173.194.47.243) 1464(1492) bytes of data.

1472 bytes from 173.194.47.243: icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=121 ms

1472 bytes from 173.194.47.243: icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=120 ms

```

----------

## koschi

Also, 

die MTU des Routers ist nun auf 1400 eingestellt. Ich habe den Eindruck nach diversen Up- und Downloadtests dass diese Einstellung die Beste ist. Heißt also zusammenfassend: Meine Router MTU zur PPPoE Einwahl ins Internet entspricht mit "1400" nun der ppp0 MTU (VPN Schnittstelle). 

Ich werde mal die Einstellung beibehalten und weiterhin beobachten.

----------

